# TL122A flashlight



## jeep44 (Dec 31, 2005)

Here is an early WW2-vintage TL122A flashlight, made by USALITE. Note the unique WW2-dated (sept 1944) D batteries (also made by USALITE). I find it amazing that they have not swollen or leaked after 62 years.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 4, 2006)

good looking old light


----------

